# DDOS Protection - East Coast - coming soon - thoughts?



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

How may people would be interested if I were to offer ddos filtering at $0.00/month with a KVM or OpenVZ vps, as I have a nice filtered node. It can handle "up to 15 Gb/s". 

I'm thinking about a plan this size:

1GB Ram

75gb hard drive (or 20gb ssd)

1 ipv4 filtered

unmetered 100mbit port

/64 ipv6

$15/mo (with "free"(included in price) filtering).

What are your thoughts on this?

DC: Peer1 Toronto


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Depends.

Price is great.  KVM, yes, please.

What geographic location?  Who is doing the filtering?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 9, 2013)

Obligatory what can we do with VPS?  ToS? IRC? Game server? etc.

I'd personally go for the SSD option


----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

It'd be based in Toronto, Canada.

Filtering is done by ProvisionHost

Specs: e3-1230v2, 32gb ddr3 eec ram, 256gb ssd + 1tb hdd, /27.


----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Obligatory what can we do with VPS?  ToS? IRC? Game server? etc.
> 
> I'd personally go for the SSD option


IRC is allowed, so are game servers. No illegal activities, no TOR exit nodes.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

netnub said:


> It'd be based in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Filtering is done by ProvisionHost
> 
> Specs: e3-1230v2, 32gb ddr3 eec ram, 256gb ssd + 1tb hdd, /27.


ProvisionHost... Ummm, they use Peer1 right?  No ASN of their own?

Total lack of affordable US East Coast filtering and this is certainly east coast.   Yeah, I'd be interested.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jun 9, 2013)

If the above listed configuration is your VPS node, I'd concerned. With this disk setup it is not even RAID1 capable and this is just asking for trouble


----------



## netnub (Jun 9, 2013)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> If the above listed configuration is your VPS node, I'd concerned. With this disk setup it is not even RAID1 capable and this is just asking for trouble


I put in another 128GB SSD a few hours ago. I have spare parts here so if I need to I can upgrade. I was considering 4x2tb raid10, just don't have the harddrives right now.


----------



## Jack (Jun 9, 2013)

netnub said:


> It'd be based in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> Filtering is done by ProvisionHost
> 
> Specs: e3-1230v2, 32gb ddr3 eec ram, 256gb ssd + 1tb hdd, /27.


They use CNServers and GRE to Canada don't they?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 9, 2013)

Jack said:


> They use CNServers and GRE to Canada don't they?


Won't the latency be high then?


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, someone needs to clear up who does the DDoS protection.  If it is CNServers like usual, then no thanks.  CNServers is fine, but they are about as far US West Coast as you can go without falling into the Pacific ocean.  Which means,  every packet is going to need to find its way to Portland then upstream to likely Vancouver then all the way across Canada practically to the Atlantic ocean.  

Latency on that sort of trip isn't going to be good.  Unsure how bad it will be, but I don't put anyone I deal with on CNServers protection unless the traffic is serving the US West Coast or US Mountain area.   Outside of there, their upstream mix as of a few months seemed to always take the slow boat via Cogent or HE.  See nLayer in the mix and maybe that helps, but not enough for something like this.

I see $15 a month now for that VPS in the original message.  Did I imagine a lesser price earlier --- like $7?

Definitely need RAID if offering VPS.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I see $15 a month now for that VPS in the original message.  Did I imagine a lesser price earlier --- like $7?


You did not, that's what it said. Too bad, although I can well imagine that price tag is more realistic and sustainable.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> You did not, that's what it said. Too bad, although I can well imagine that price tag is more realistic and sustainable.


I am suffering from LET/LEB amnesia 

All good.

Let's hope it isn't CNServers doing the DDoS unless they have something much closer than Portland to do such.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 10, 2013)

If I would buy a filtered vps it I would only use it as a proxy.

64-128MB of RAM, 3 GB HD, 1 TB of traffic.


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

So, has anyone determined the filtering location yet?

See the trial offer and other teasers, but still no clarification.


----------



## netnub (Jun 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So, has anyone determined the filtering location yet? See the trial offer and other teasers, but still no clarification.


Peer1 Toronto Datacenter.


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, Peer1, I got that part 


The filtering is CNServers right? They are in Portland, Oregon, opposite coast.


Does CNServers / will CNServers be filtering this traffic in Portland?


Route === customer on US East Coast, probably crosses through Chicago, goes up to Pacific Northwest, gets filtered then into Peer1 in Seattle to Vancouver and back across the whole of Canada.


Does that sound like what is going on in your service?


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw your offer to try it out, I'm certainly interested, I run a couple sites that have had a fair share of ddos and would love to try a new provider of filtering.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jun 12, 2013)

What's the point in having a VM in Canada, when the latency is going to be twice as much as normally?

Also, the configuration you stated above still isn't RAID capable.


----------

